# Dumbells or barbell? Which do you prefer?



## saltylifter (Jan 12, 2016)

I get a huge pump off both but I like how much harder it is to balance the dumbells and all the other muscles groups it brings in to lift using dumbells.
Here is a little warm up using some 150lbs dumbells lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice set salty

I like a barbell much better. Especially on bench. No better feeling than having a loaded bar in your hands on bench.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2016)

Both are needed!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 12, 2016)

Making that look easy salty...impressive strength. I like both dumbells and barbells...both have their benefits. Barbells tend to put more mass on me while dumbells tend to increase my strength control and chisel my inner chest.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 12, 2016)

Beast! nice set. most I ever hit was 5 with the 150s. I like Dumbbells for pressing but I pretty much keep an even mix between bb and db.


----------



## Milo (Jan 12, 2016)

Ain't tryin to walk the dumbbells all the way back to the rack after a set!


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 12, 2016)

Too strong. I like both. Both have there advantages although I def like hitting barbell then go moderately heavy with Db to let those stabilizer muscles work a little harder. Don't laugh but bosu push-ups are an awesome way to finish a chest day


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 12, 2016)

Milo said:


> Ain't tryin to walk the dumbbells all the way back to the rack after a set!



Put em on the floor and kick em, yea I do that sometimes


----------



## Milo (Jan 12, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Put em on the floor and kick em, yea I do that sometimes


Not a bad idea. Or I'll just bring some kind of sled or dolly with me.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 12, 2016)

No I roll them lol


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 12, 2016)

No I roll them lol


----------



## thqmas (Jan 12, 2016)

I was always a Barbell freak. I was anti-dumbells for a long time.

Today I do both.

But, I think that a beginner to weight lifting should use the barbell first as a foundation. The real benefit of the dumbbells truly shines when you have a good lifting foundation.

As Salty said, it's much harder to balance the dumbells, which in turn gives you greater coordination and stabilization of your core and limbs. But again, I truly believe that the added benefits of the dumbells are profound to someone that have prior experience lifting with a barbell (and integrates it in his training regiment).

So what do I prefer? hmmm, why not both?

If there was a Dumbell Vs. Barbell competition, there would be no winner in my book. It's like martial arts, there is no better martial art than the other, it's the man that uses the technique that makes it deadly/efficient.


----------



## mickems (Jan 12, 2016)

I like both for the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## DF (Jan 12, 2016)

I lift solo,  so I prefer DB's.  I don't like to rely on some douche for a spot.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

barbell ftw. Because deadlifts are king and no one looks cool DLing dumbbells.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 12, 2016)

I try to use both, but not usually for the same lifts.  I'll do BB bench, DB flies and pullovers or something like that.  I find that when I plateau on BB it can really be good to switch over to DB for a week or 2.


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 12, 2016)

I have use dumbbells do to the fact that I have a shoulder injury and long bar hurts to bad.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 12, 2016)

I like barbells for heavy lifting and use DB for finish work and high reps around 25 or 30. Set.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 13, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Beast! nice set. most I ever hit was 5 with the 150s. I like Dumbbells for pressing but I pretty much keep an even mix between bb and db.



ya man that is the name of the game. mixing it up and always shocking the muscles.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

Like both, recently added cables to it as well - a variation of a lying fly machine movement.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 11, 2016)

DF said:


> I lift solo,  so I prefer DB's.  I don't like to rely on some douche for a spot.



Same here. DB's all day.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

Massacre said:


> Same here. DB's all day.



DB's are great for no spotter and not having to deal with shit heads for spotters in the gym that will hurt you over helping you out.
if you ask me you need both. DB and BB.


----------



## Milo (Feb 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> DB's are great for no spotter and not having to deal with shit heads for spotters in the gym that will hurt you over helping you out.
> if you ask me you need both. DB and BB.


This is what I've heard from most pros when they are asked the same question. Do both!


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 12, 2016)

Agree need both, but like saltylifter said its nice to not have to deal with spotters.


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

Each one has their purpose. I lift heavy typically with a barbell and volume work I use dumbells.


----------

